# المنتديات الإدارية > اقتراحات التطوير >  عاجل

## هيثم الفقى

نلتمس من الادارة تثبيت السيرة الذاتية لكلا من السادة أعضاء هيئة التدريس كى تظهر سيرة سيادتهما الذاتية كلا بأعلى صفحة مكتبه بالمنتدى .

وذلك حتى يستطيع الأعضاء الجدد أو الزائرين الاطلاع عليها بأعلى الصفحة الأولى من مكتب كلا من سيادتهما.

وشكرا

----------


## smsma

لماذا وضعت موضوعات فى مكتب دكتور رضا ؟

----------


## هيثم الفقى

مش فاهم يااخت سمسمة!!!!!

أمة لا اله الا الله أضافت موضوعات بمكتب الدكتور غنام ولم تلاقى بنفس سخطك ...

لم يكن هناك بمكتب الدكتور رضا سوى موضوعان فأضفت بعض الموضوعات ,,

ويمكنك بوصفك من الادارة نقلها أو حذفها أو تقطيعها,,

"أحرام على بلابله الدوح....... حلال للطير من كل نوح"

والله أنا بدأت أشعر أن ردود أفعالك تجاهى يا أخت سمسة غير طبيعية..

لم أرتكب جرما بطلبى تثبيت السيرة الذاتية لأعضاء هيئة التدريس مواكبة لما يحدث بالمنتديات القانونية الأخرى...

----------


## smsma

لم تخرج الموضوعات فى مكتب دكتور غنام عن كونها استفسارات وموضوعات خاصة بالدكتور
والسؤال لم يكن يحتاج الى كل هذه العصبية ان لم تكن على استعداد له

----------


## هيثم الفقى

> ان لم تكن على استعداد له


استعداد مرة واحدة ..... وهل يظهر من ردى عليكى يا سمسمة اننى بحاجة الى استعداد للاجابة على ايا من تساؤلاتك

----------


## smsma

استاذ هيثم
شكرا على الاقتراح

----------


## هيثم الفقى

نظرا لتعمدك مضايقتى مرارا دونما سبب وجيه لم أكن أنوى الدخول الى المنتدى مرة أخرى . كى لا أصطدم بك مجددا ...
من الغنى عن الذكر أنك يمكنك حذف أى موضوعات لى او لغيرى ولكنك حبذتى مضايقتى بسؤالك وتحبذين دوما مضايقتى .....
وقد اكتفيت من هذا وبصراحة كنت محتار اليام السابقة , فأنا احب التواجد هنا فى المنتدى , ولكننى عرضة فى الوقت ذاته لملاحقتك لى , وأنا لا ألتزم الصمت .....

----------

